# Can you help Identify?



## wwjdwithca (Aug 21, 2009)

Two things, can you help ID what kind of fish this is and can you give me an idea of it's size?

All I had was my cell phone, and I didn't want to bring the fish into my boat because it was small and stuff all over, plus I didn't want to keep him out of the water long

I thought he was Northern, and I've been thinking about getting a graphite mount, and sent the pic to Rick at LAX, and he said it was about 40" and told me he thought it was a Tiger Muskie! I've done some research (never caught one before so I never even paid attention), and it does look like my fish and I saw a 39" and mine did seam a touch longer, and the city that I live stocks Tiger's. so....., but I wanted to be sure before I get a mount made.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

that looks like a tiger muskie to me idk bout the size but im guessing by the head its prolly about 39 to 40" good fish they give a heck of a fight


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

1) What lake was it caught from and can you tell us the esox species found in it?
2) Do you have experience fishing for and catching pike and/or muskie?


----------



## wwjdwithca (Aug 21, 2009)

njsimonson said:


> 1) What lake was it caught from and can you tell us the esox species found in it?
> 2) Do you have experience fishing for and catching pike and/or muskie?


1. Lake Hastings, LIndenhurst, IL. The lake used to be privately owned by the YMCA, and I believe there is an excellent chance that they have stocked Tiger's because the city of LIndenhurst stocks them on their other lakes. However, the DNR lists Northern on their species list, but I have not spoken to anyone their who knows the lake.

2. No. I've pulled some 20 fish out of that lake this summer and 19 of them were large mouth Bass, I'm pretty sure it isn't Bass  In previoius years I have caught very few Northern, and I cannot recall even last time I caught a Northern...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ahhh...a conundrum.

It looks like a pike, but I can't be sure due to the photo and my lack of experience with tigers.

Did you see white dots, or white lines on the fish's side?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> It looks like a pike


I concure.....It looks pikey to me....


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Its a pike, in the future to tell the differnce between musky and pike if you do not have a lot of experiance, a pike has 5 or fewer pours under the jaw, a muskey has 6 or more, also northerns have rounded tail fins, musky have pointed ones. Hard to tell the size, i would guess 5-6 pounds maybe..


----------



## wwjdwithca (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! Very helpful.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like a pike from the head markings. But that fish is at least 10 pounds judging by the head size in comparison to the lure. Unless its a hammer handle, which it doesnt look to be, its gotta be a good 10-12 pounds and probably 36+ inches.


----------

